
Ask HN: Where to Find IoT Developpers? - gomangogo
Is there any forum or mainstream resource for IoT developpers ?
======
CyberFonic
There are a lot of forums and other resources out there. In my experience they
are focused on specific technology or application niches. The resources for
home automation are very different to that of industry 4.0, etc.

Perhaps if you were to be more specific, then it would be easier to suggest
suitable resources.

~~~
gomangogo
Well I am wondering what's the best resource for Home automation and industry
4.0

